# New LED fixture being introduced.



## Botia dude (Feb 6, 2005)

I love the UNS 90U tank I picked up awhile ago. Their tanks are superb. I'm hoping this new fixture Ultem Nature Systems are coming out with is just as good. I like what I see so far. Supposed to be released to vendors on 11/8/18 according to their Instagram account. 

Titan 1 Premium Aquarium RGB LED Light For Planted Tanks - Ultum Nature Systems


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

They need to tone down that blue. That slider pic on their page isn't really helping them. This does not look good.


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

Just talked to my LFS and the Titan 1 will cost $399. Doesn't come with a dimmer.

Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## Botia dude (Feb 6, 2005)

gus6464 said:


> Just talked to my LFS and the Titan 1 will cost $399. Doesn't come with a dimmer.
> 
> Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


@southbayaqua just posted before and after pics of the Titan he installed today on Instagram. It reminds me of ADA lighting. The lack of a dimmer and ramping bugs me a bit at that price point.

OK... more than a bit


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

You'd think these companies would learn by now that dimming and ramping is something many people like/want. I definitely love it and have noticed that my fish seem to do better with it too, even with my comparatively cheapo Finnex 24/7 CC.


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

LFS posted a video. Next to a Twinstar 900S for comparison.

https://youtu.be/OlXhFheO3AU

Can't say it's any better than the Chihiros Vivid RGB. That one is $100 less and has full app control and comes with hanging arm kit.

I'll head over this weekend to check it out further.

Chihiros Vivid RGB for comparison showing the app control.

https://youtu.be/kDHeeNhAQnQ


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

Ok so after seeing it in person it's not a bad light. But it's actually $425. Also it's hanging only and while UNS has a new mounting kit for it, it's still $59. So basically you are looking at $485 which I think is too steep for something that's not ADA with no dimmer or anything else. I would say get the Chihiros RGB Vivid instead at $299 with mounting kit. The Titan 1 probably came out of the same or similar factory in China anyway.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

You need x2 mounting kits, btw.

Does anyone else find it interesting that UNS Titan 1 *seems identical* to ADA Solar RGB LED?
(https://aquaforestaquarium.com/collections/lighting-system/products/solar-rgb-led-lighting-system)

The main difference being 200 LEDs at 90w vs 160 LEDs at 130w but with the same 20,000Lx (LOL?!?).
Even the spectral graphs for both lights are the same picture.

And then there is the $444 price difference.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

2.6kg vs 5.3#'s..


----------



## ChrisX (May 28, 2017)

OVT said:


> You need x2 mounting kits, btw.
> 
> Does anyone else find it* interesting* that UNS Titan 1 *seems identical* to ADA Solar RGB LED?
> (https://aquaforestaquarium.com/collections/lighting-system/products/solar-rgb-led-lighting-system)
> ...


Interesting is not the word I would use. Western company does the R&D and marketing, chinese company copies the design and sells for a third of the price.

Seen this too many times to call it interesting.


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

OVT said:


> You need x2 mounting kits, btw.
> 
> Does anyone else find it interesting that UNS Titan 1 *seems identical* to ADA Solar RGB LED?
> (https://aquaforestaquarium.com/collections/lighting-system/products/solar-rgb-led-lighting-system)
> ...


Just saw that the price is only for 1 bar. Wow that makes it even worse. Chihiros RGB Vivid is a way better option then. Not as much blue leds and full app control with mounting kit in the box.

Bump:


ChrisX said:


> Interesting is not the word I would use. Western company does the R&D and marketing, chinese company copies the design and sells for a third of the price.
> 
> Seen this too many times to call it interesting.


To be fair there is not much R&D in a heatsink and RGB leds. ADA was not the first to do RGB only. I would give you the R&D thing if the light actually did anything other than turn on and off.


ADA Solar RGB









UNS Titan 1









Light is coming from the exact same factory.


----------



## ChrisX (May 28, 2017)

So now all we need to do is find out how to order the diodes they are using and we can make our own.


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

ChrisX said:


> So now all we need to do is find out how to order the diodes they are using and we can make our own.


It's just SMD RGB diodes on a PCB, lots of them. You can order a lot of them easily from China.


So is the Titan 1 even considered a copy when it's the exact same light as the ADA Solar? I think we have reached next level here.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

gus6464 said:


> It's just SMD RGB diodes on a PCB, lots of them. You can order a lot of them easily from China.
> 
> 
> So is the Titan 1 even considered a copy when it's the exact same light as the ADA Solar? I think we have reached next level here.



just an outlet for excess production of a RGB circuit board.. 


there is no guarantee that the diodes (or bins) placed on the board are identical.. 

or , if constant voltage, there isn't a change in currents, BUT more of a minor difference than anything else..


Except for aesthetics.. there is little "designing" involved that hasn't been done for years........inc every LED TV panel ever..


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

jeffkrol said:


> just an outlet for excess production of a RGB circuit board..
> 
> 
> there is no guarantee that the diodes (or bins) placed on the board are identical..
> ...


Let's face it, this light is the Solar RGB with a UNS sticker on it. It clearly came out of the exact same place as the ADA. What they did was they went cheaper on the PSU. ADA has theirs encased in an aluminum shell while these guys went with your run of the mill black plastic PSU. And of course they are making less margin than ADA.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

No sizes to chose from and no dimming. Not a smart move.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

UNS-branded "version" is aluminum, not plastic: Titan 1 Premium Aquarium RGB LED Light For Planted Tanks - Ultum Nature Systems

Check out the chart at the bottom of that page - it's *identical* to the one on ADA's site, with identical text overlay.

The difference in stated number of LEDs and wattage appears to be a typo. To me, both lights come from the same bin.

ADA is a Japanese company. UNS is allegedly in Los Angeles, CA.


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

OVT said:


> UNS-branded "version" is aluminum, not plastic: Titan 1 Premium Aquarium RGB LED Light For Planted Tanks - Ultum Nature Systems
> 
> Check out the chart at the bottom of that page - it's *identical* to the one on ADA's site, with identical text overlay.
> 
> ...


I don't see the picture of the psu in that page.

Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amuse370z (Nov 15, 2018)

gus6464 said:


> LFS posted a video. Next to a Twinstar 900S for comparison.
> 
> https://youtu.be/OlXhFheO3AU
> 
> ...


Is the VIVID for sale anywhere? I cannot find it, if you can point me to the right direction it would be great.


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

Amuse370z said:


> Is the VIVID for sale anywhere? I cannot find it, if you can point me to the right direction it would be great.




Chihiros has some good lights that aren’t available in the US. I’m hoping they plan on bringing them here. Such as the X300/400.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Aliexpress Chihiros WRGB


----------



## Amuse370z (Nov 15, 2018)

OVT said:


> Aliexpress Chihiros WRGB



That isnt the new RGB VIVID line though.


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

Amuse370z said:


> Is the VIVID for sale anywhere? I cannot find it, if you can point me to the right direction it would be great.


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/DHL...lgo_pvid=fb545a4b-7028-4865-b1aa-660344c1e5b9

They have distribution for their new stuff everywhere except US for right now it seems.


----------



## Wolfars1 (Nov 23, 2018)

Cri index of titan 1 ?


----------



## Fujiija (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi All

Old thread here - but does anybody know where to get a dimmer that works with a Titan 1? I got one in a raffle and the dimming is essential if someone can tell me where to get the right dimmer.


----------

